# Vermilion River Steelhead



## raider44 (Jun 29, 2008)

Anyone tried the Vermilion River yet for Steelhead? I am planning on trying as soon as the air temp raises over 32, most likely this Saturday. I will post updates... 

Happy Holidays!


----------



## raider44 (Jun 29, 2008)

River was blown out, hopefully trying tuesday or thursday this week.


----------



## TPfisher (Aug 31, 2009)

any updates on the V that are more current?


----------



## Fish Scalper (Oct 31, 2009)

Drove over it an hour ago in town where it was all ice, don't know how thick, but it was bank to bank.


----------



## raider44 (Jun 29, 2008)

It's pure ice. Heres a couple of links you can check out to find river conditions..

http://www.erieoutfitters.com/steelhead.htm

http://steelheadsite.com/forums/viewforum.php?f=3


----------

